# Vince the Vandal



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been lurking in the shadows here for a while now, and have been posting here and there. So some of you know that I had some vandalism and theft in my display last year. While the police were not able to recover the missing props or catch the kids resposable they were able to tell me that I wasn't alone in this. So this year I've come up with a prop I've named Vince the Vandal, Vince is loosly based on Pumpkinrot's ground breakers, except he's going to be a half corps hanging from shackels with his guts hanging down, he's meant as a warning to the next vandal that comes into my yard this is where you'll end up. This is my first post in this section so please be kind.

I started with the materials: 
News paper
tiolette paper and paper towels
carpet latex
painter's tape
and a foam skull
Oh! Yeah I almost forgot some eyes!

Pics:










so this is the skull I'm using, but Vince died a painful death so I cut the lower jaw off and re glued it in a sceaming(open mouthed) pose.
then I started the body










Got my materials










and started to make ribs and a spine










This is the body mostly put together as you can see, you have to have some very basic knowledge of what goes where. 
Now to add the eyes










Woops! Added them to the wrong dummy, that's me!
Let's try that again and I'll add the head while I'm at it.










As you can see I've tried out a piece of "skin" but I'm not quite ready to go all the way on this yet, I've still got to add the arms, back to the news paper.










That's better, now I'll fatten out the joints a bit with more news paper.










I may have to add more to this latter, but it's a good start.
Now to start skinning him, for this I'll use the paper towels as a base, and skin toilette paper over it to smooth it out a bit (I don't care for the pattern of the paper towels showing through the latex).










Well that's as far as I've gotten so far I'll post some more as I go, I would appreciate any suggestions you all might have as to how I can make this as graphic as possible.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Your doing a fine job on Vince. Can't wait to see him finished.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

I am liking your humor in your tutorial ! At first reading your story I thought I was in the Scary Scene Contest section ! You have a good story going on for that. If you hurry up and finish Vince, and set up your halloween display by August 14 (/) including a teenage vandel that has been subdued by good old Vince here, I would say you might be a contender. LOL !

Seriously tho. I like what your doing and your photo's are easy to follow.
I suggest taking the picture of the dummy with the eyes ( yes that would be you I am talking about) and post it up in the Member's photo section. They will get a kick out of that up there. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you both,
I don't think Vince will be finished before the 14th, but I certainly am trying. cylonfrogqueen, I may just do that with that photo of the dum(m(e)), I never even thought of that.

I've done some more work "fleshing" out Vince's face:










added some eye-lids and lips and cheeks










There is one question that I'm having trouble with to nose or not to nose? That is the question! I believe that I'm on the "scent" of a difficult question to answer, any suggestions?

Hmm... Looks like a cross between E.T. and the mummy, I'll have to do some more work I guess.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

HOLLY "HELL"!! That looks soooo amazing...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow! It's looking good! I'm excited to watch the progress.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks, I hope to have some more pics tonight or tomorrow the latest. I've startes on the fleshing out of the arms and started to further cover his body...What's left of it that is. He-he


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

So this is what Vince looks like now:










As you can see I've finished fleshing out his ribs and his arms, on his arms, though he needed some more 'body,' (desicated muscle) Since the morgue kind of frowns on you walking in and just cutting some off of random bodies, I chose to make them out of wadded up tiolette tissue (Un-used) wrapped in Paper towels (also un-used). These were fairly easy to attach, because the latex was still damp, so fairly sticky, you can get a look at how this worked out in these next two images:



















Now I decided to go with no nose so his face is just about finished, just a few more details to add to the face.



















The next couple of things I have to do are the hands, and the guts, oh! I almost forgot, I've also got to make some shackels for him to be chained up with. For those I'm going to use a couple of small cranberry sauce cans with maybe some sculpy adornments to make them look really nasty.
 mmmmmmm....sculpy
 Then for the chain, I'll try to find some plastic chains at the hardware store. So that's where Vince is now, Hopefully I'll have a new set of photos in a couple of days.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

This is looking good! You have done great job so far, Will look to seeing the progress and the finished item


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

I think you are doing a great job. You make it seem sooo easy.Your inspiring me ... dam it!


----------



## crossblades400 (Aug 14, 2008)

More More More!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

crossblades400 said:


> More More More!


Soon, I've got to get my daughter's sweet sixteen party ready for this week-end then next week I'll finish


----------



## graverobber (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow that is looking really good. 

Are the newspaper rolls really that strong of a frame?


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

graverobber said:


> Wow that is looking really good.
> 
> Are the newspaper rolls really that strong of a frame?


They're pretty strong when reinforced with the tape, keep in mind that this is the first prop I'm doing like this, but my ultimate goals were to make a light weight prop with what I had on hand. It is essentially a paper mache prop when all is said and done, but I wouldn't use it outside until I:
A) waterproofed the out side layers
B) Filled the cavity with paper(balled up) and great stuff
C) Sealed up any openings into the interior

Once all of the latex and paper are dry the arms even stay above the head without any support, so I'm pretty hopeful.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, time to get back to work if I'm ever going to finish this year:
So the next thing I need to do to Vince is add the abdominal wall like this:










Just a layer of paper towels and latex.


now as good as this is it just isn't all that creepy,I really want to evoke the puke reflex when people come around the corner to see this display, so I want him to look ripped open so this is where great stuff and scissors come in and do this:



















You know great stuff makes really great flesh and guts when painted right.

Now to start some hands, the look I'm going for is the Haunter's Hangout style latex hands, here's a pic of the hands I made for my FCG last year:









So with Vince, I'm not going to use PVC like I did on the FCG, I want him light, so I used the cardboard core to the roll of paper towels I made him out of and put half on the end of each arm like this:










and then added so scraps of copper wire I had left over from the last home improvement project I did:









Now one of the things I like to do is go to yard sales, you never know what you'll find this time I found a box of old Bic pens, you know the whit ones you can take apart, none of them worked , but what do you want for a quarter? so I measured each one against my own fingers and cut them.... not my fingers, the pens!









So this is what Vince looks like as of today:










Oh yeah, I almost forgot you can see the manacles around his arms, I made these from cranberry sauce cans(empty) and sculpy(mmmmm.....sculpy)
and he has hair now!









this was an old wig my mother-in-law gave me(1980's big hair) I had to give him a hair-cut.


I'll post some more pics as I get further along!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I am completely in awe of your creativity. I would never have thought to use bic pens as fingers, much less do most of the rest of what you have accomplished so far.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks, I wish I could claim credit, but the idea for the hands wasn't mine, I just do a lot of research and use other people's hard work to make my own stuff, but your words are very kind just the same.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

You're right... your first attempt is awful... send him to me and then you won't have to look at the awful thing. Seriously, I wish I had half the talent you have.


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah that is looking awesome partsman... NICE JOB!!!


----------



## crossblades400 (Aug 14, 2008)

Dude you are amazing


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

crossblades400 said:


> Dude you are amazing


Nah! Just moderately insane from the voices in my head!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I hope you didn't use up all those Bic pens.
Next time 90 yr. old Great-Grandma is choking during the family picnic, you can take the pen apart and stick it into her windpipe just above her collar bone to give her a way to breathe.
My high school football coach used to tell us this story every year, he claimed he did this to his Grandmother at the family picnic and saved her life.
I would be very apprehenisive sitting next him after that.
This might have been pre-hind-lick manover?


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I hope you didn't use up all those Bic pens.
> Next time 90 yr. old Great-Grandma is choking during the family picnic, you can take the pen apart and stick it into her windpipe just above her collar bone to give her a way to breathe.
> My high school football coach used to tell us this story every year, he claimed he did this to his Grandmother at the family picnic and saved her life.
> I would be very apprehenisive sitting next him after that.
> This might have been pre-hind-lick manover?


No I still have a pile of them, but I think the medical proceedure that you describe is a trachiotomy, if my wife were home she could tell me for sure. As for sitting next to your coach after that...hmmm....yeah I'd be a little apprehensive after that!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I am loving your work. You are sooo good!!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Time for an update
So, I've finished the hands on Vince, and now had to start working on the torture table, fortunately, I found the cover to an old crate in the local Industrial Park in the free wood pile, it was made of plywood, so I didn't want it to delaminate in the weather so I polyurithaned it and attached a bracket loop to the top of the "table" and ran some chain through it and attached the chain to the shackles around his wrists.
This is what he looks like now:



















this is a little closer look at the shackles and chains on his wrists, poor guy, looks like he didn't have too good of a time last Halloween...Oh well, guess he vandalized the wrong house!!









In case anyone is wondering the chains came from an old chain drop that I found at the local junk yard last year, I have about a hundred and fifty feet of the stuff.

The next update will be GUTS!! Yeah!!


----------



## 333EVL (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the pics! I'm going to start to hoard newspaper now. Great, another thing for my wife to be "thrilled" about


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow, that's very nice. I like the detail you put into him. And good choice of name!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay,
It's been a while since I've updated everyone on this project, so let's go!
I promised everyone that next would be guts, but I ran into a little problem with the arms being a little flimsy around the elbows, so I bought some Great-stuff and cut a small hole in the arms right near the elbows and injected them with the foam. Now they're much better. Next I gave Vince a nice base coat of paint,(brown) and then sponged on a lighter tan color.

At this point I started making guts, I used the rest of the can of great stuff and followed the directions on KAMO's web site:
Guts
I highly recomend you follow these directions if you need to make guts. Since Kamo has already taken the trouble to do the how-to, I won't. I'll just post a couple of pics.



















Next I started taking the guts I made and arranged them in the body cavity and started filling it up with more great stuff so it eventually looked like this:










Then just touch the paint up. Now Vince looked like this:









Now if everyone remembers the story behind Vince, he's supposed to be a local high-school student who got caught vandalizing my display, so I need a way to show that affiliation, so off to the local booster club at the high school and buy a school t-shirt (Support your children's school)









Now you can't have that many guts hanging out with so little blood so don't forget to get him to bleed!










So there you have it, Vince the Vandal, finished finally!!










You may notice, that I had some guts left over, so I glued them to the bottom of the tourture table, I think they add a nice touch!


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

WOW partsman, that is DISGUSTING!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!
Love the detail and it really really looks like a withered dry dead guy!
I give you a 10 on that one and a little throw up as well because my wife did throw up a little when she saw the pics!!! AWESOME JOB!!! Keep it up!
I will be hitting up your how to on that one man.....

Oh and thanks for the guts kudos...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

GRoss! 

Good job


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, 
Mission accomplished, I think this will make even the TOT's think twice about my house!!
Kammo, I couldn't have gotten the effect that I did without your tutorial on guts. So a special thanks to you !!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

That really is awesome. Great job!

Reading through i was thinking you should put a local school top on it but you'd already thought of it, should be a massive hit.


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

That is soooo cool! Awsome job!!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks OMG and Dr Kreepy, I now have a sign with uv paint that says:
"This is Vince a boy from school who thought stealing was cool, until one night he stole from me now he hangs here for all to see
~Video monitoring in use~"

You know, just a little warning for the other would be Vandals out there


----------

